# video skips



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

im having trouble trying to watch videos on the internet. the audio is fine, but the video has "skips" in it for lack of a better definition. its not the connection, because i can watch the same videos(different websites) on my laptop thats also connected to my cable system thru a linksys router. it shouldnt be the desktop, its brand new with an AMD Athlon 64 processor 3800+, 1mg RAM, and a video card with 256mg shared, any ideas why the skips, and how to correct? thanks


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Does it play ok in this player?? here VLC player


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

they are not videos i download, just ones that i can click on to open with the websites own programs. a simple example is yahoo videos, or yahoo music videos. i've always been able to open them and they play with no problem, yet this seems to be struggling. i should have more than enough muscle to run even something this simple.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Understood

Cleaned out you Temp folders lately....you can use this

This is a free and good cleaner

*ATF Cleaner*

Run *ATF Cleaner *
Double-click *ATF Cleaner.exe *
Under *Main *choose: *Select All *
Click the *Empty Selected *button.

*Firefox :* 
Click *Firefox *at the top and choose: *Select All *
Click the *Empty Selected *button. 
NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.

Click *Exit *on the Main menu to close the program.


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

brand new pc, just out of the box today. everything seems to be fine, its really quick with everything, but when i click on videos i feel like ive gone back in time. i feel like i need to tell it to do something dif. a friend told me to check in explorer:
tools
internet options
advanced
mutilmedia options
and makes sure everything was checked. i ve done this and its still the same. i was just wondering if the default settings on something are making this miss a beat


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You on boardband.??? Have you tried another browser like Firefox??


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

yes, comcast broadband. i was gonna try firefox, and it told me that i have tohave windows media plug-in installed


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Whicch media player do you have 9 or 10?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Click this link and it will test to see if you have a certain plug-in...if the movie players you have it.

http://members.aol.com/jrzycrim01/mozilla/wmp/vidtest-HS.html


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

version 10


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you tested the link in my post above?


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

the movie played fine, i wish everything else was that simple and clear


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

No other video problems on that PC is there...try lowering your screen resolution and see.


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

tried it, but doesnt help. i thought i screwed up by using a CRT from another pc instead of putting out xtra cash for a new flat panel monitor, but i really don't think thats it, at lea$t im hoping


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Could be a codec problem for certain videos try this http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b7-dcc9-466b-b0c4-04db144bb601&DisplayLang=en


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

when i did that, i somehow lost my internet connection. i shut down , restarted it, now now i have my connection back, but it still doesnt work. this is the strangest thing


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Got anti-virus programs on there have you?


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

norton internet security


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What Explorer version is it?


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

internet explorer 6. yahoo tries to get u to download 7 but it doesnt work. we've been using ie 6 and yahoo for a home page


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Do you have the Operating system on CD?

Have you run programs like *Ad-Aware SE* (update before scanning)

*Spy-Bot S&D*, accepting the Default Settings. (update before scanning)


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

no i dont have the OS on cd. this is brand new and they dont give you disks anymore, not even restore disks. cost savings for the big companies. and yes i have ad-aware and spybot. i have always used those two , and norton to keep all my pcs clean


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

OK but if you O/S has a problem sometime and it will then what?......hope you have a backup True Image program or something...

Has this pc always been like this on playing things on the net. and does it play movie discs OK?


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

i can back this up to another pc on the network, and will before tonite is over. this pc can play games on the net, and ive put dvd s in to watch movies. the drive works fine, and the picture is perfect. everything works until i click on different things on the internet. these things are why im on here. i was going crazy, and i appreciate your time, because its probably driving you nuts too. ive tried just about all the tricks and methods i can,its just weird. i just treid restaring it to see if theres any difference, and for the heck of it clicked on a music video. its plays perfect on my laptop, but still gets interupted or skips on this. an unsolved (for now) mystery


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

It could be that a program running in behind is interrupting it......have you looked in msconfig to see whats running in there.

Go Start>>Run type *msconfig *and ok then the startup tab

Not driving me nuts but it's getting there.


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

nothing running in the back. i think we're both thinking along the same lines. i guess i just needed someone else to look at what i night be missing, but so far............


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

you could try clean boot and make sure that you have Explorer checked

*How to Clean Boot Windows XP*

 Click *Start*, and click *Run*. 
 In the Open box, type *msconfig *and then click *OK*. The System Configuration Utility appears.
 Click the *General *tab.
 Click *Selective Startup*.
 *Uncheck* the processing options that are listed below Selective Startup except "*Load System Services*."


You may not be able to uncheck "*Use Original BOOTINL*"
 Unchecking all the boxes (except Load System Services) provides for a complete clean boot. The more options you uncheck, the more likely you are to solve the problem. Note that unchecking all boxes prevents you from installing Symantec products.
 Your situation may require that you load specific processes from the Startup group. If this is the case, use the following procedure:
a. Check "*Load startup group items*" and *uncheck* all other boxes that are below Selective Startup except "*Load System Services*."
b. Click the *Startup *tab.
c. Check the processes that you want to run when you next start the computer, and uncheck all other processes.

 Click *Apply*, and then click *Close*.
 When you are prompted to *restart *the computer, click *Yes*.
Windows restarts in a state that is similar to when Windows was first installed (that is, before any other software was installed to Windows).

*To restore your computer to its original settings:*


 Click *Start*, and then click *Run*. 
 In the Open box, type *msconfig *and then click *OK*. The System Configuration Utility appears.
 Click *Normal Startup*.
 Click *OK*.
 When you are prompted to restart the computer, click *Yes*.
Windows restarts normally with all drivers, programs, and your regular video settings.


----------



## icemn45 (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry for the long delay. i ended up contacting the manufacturer and they actually replied to me. i had to use a system recovery to reset the pc to the factory settings. everything seems to be running fine. hopefully it will stay that way. thanks for all the help


----------

